# All Slavic languages: He who isn't jumping isn't (supporter of a team/nation)



## ilocas2

TriglavNationalPark said:


> *Kdor ne skače ni Sloven'c. = *He who isn't jumping isn't Slovenian.
> 
> I believe this one first appeared in a TV commercial, but it has become hugely popular in Slovenia, and has even been adopted by fans of several
> other European countries.


 
Wow, we have this stupidity in Czech too. I always thought that it is only a Czech specific but now I see that it is not. I remember the first use of this scream in 1998 during the Winter olympics in Nagano.


----------



## Orlin

TriglavNationalPark said:


> *Kdor ne skače ni Sloven'c. = *He who isn't jumping isn't Slovenian.
> 
> I believe this one first appeared in a TV commercial, but it has become hugely popular in Slovenia, and has even been adopted by fans of several
> other European countries.
> 
> Thanks for supporting the Slovenian team, by the way; I hope you have a wonderful time in Slovenia!


 
Surprisingly, a similar phrase in Bulgarian is used but with a *political *connotation: Кой не скача, е червен! with an obvious anticommunist meaning (I don't know when this slogan appeared - most probably in 1997).


----------



## sokol

Mod note:
Let's make that a new thread, right?

This is indeed an international football chant (known also in Non-Slavic languages, and I think originating in some Non-Slavic one). The Bulgarian "specialised" meaning of course is also very interesting.

So please now, give your versions of that one, in your Slavic language.


----------



## Majalj

It is not used in Bosnian, at lease as far as I know. But what first came to my mind when I read the thread title is "Večeras je naša fešta...  ko ne piva Dalmatinac nije."


----------



## Azori

In Slovak it's chanted either with three "hops" or "hejs", or at least that's what I've heard:

Kto neskáče, nie je Slovák, hop, hop, hop!

Kto neskáče, nie je Slovák, hej, hej, hej!


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

According to THIS Croatian article, the chant originated in Slovenia back in the early 1990s:



> Slogan "Kdor ne skače ni Slovenc" izmislili su početkom devedesetih nogometni navijači ljubljanske Olimpije, a kasnije je tekst uglazbila folklorna skupina "Gamsi", pa je na prošlom SP u Japanu i Koreji postao neslužbenom himnom slovenske nogometne reprezentacije.


 
However, several other sources state that it originated in Italy.

By the way, the Slovenian version is also typically chanted with three "hejs" at the end.


----------



## sokol

TriglavNationalPark said:


> According to THIS Croatian article, the chant originated in Slovenia back in the early 1990s:
> 
> 
> 
> However, several other sources state that it originated in Italy.
> 
> By the way, the Slovenian version is also typically chanted with three "hejs" at the end.


Interesting. 

Whatever be the case - in German, for what it's worth, it isn't sung with those "hej's" and "hop's".
And whatever be the origin - it is indeed an international chant now. If it originated indeed in Slovenia (which of course still is doubtful) then this could be the first international calque given from Slovenia to the World.


----------



## Roxannah_

I know this supposed to be an "All Slavic" thread but in Portugal we also have this chant. Here we use it in any context! He who doesn't jump isn't from this or that course/from this or that city/from this or that football team/from this or that country... etc. Then you repeat it several times, jump several times and that's it  I also had no idea you had the same in other countries.


----------



## Sobakus

It turns out it's used in Russia as well, with a bit of national flavour:
Кто не скачет - тот с ментами  (менты - slang for policemen).


----------



## Orlin

Sobakus said:


> It turns out it's used in Russia as well, with a bit of national flavour:
> Кто не скачет - тот с ментами  (менты - slang for policemen).


 
I think I've heard "Кой не скача, е ченге" (ченге - slang for a policeman).


----------



## ilocas2

There's a parody

Instead of "Kdo neskáče není Čech" - "Kdo nekrade není Čech" (jump - steal)


----------



## Orlin

ilocas2 said:


> To Orlin: Congratulation to the 1000th post !!!! I hope one day you will on the first place of all. It would be wonderful.


 
Thank you, but I don't think such a thing is very easy - the 1st forero by number of posts has about 46,000 and if he stops posting, I'll reach his post count in about 18,000 days (almost 50 years!) if I continue posting 2,5 times a day on average.
Btw, congratilation threads can be opened here: http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=32.
(Sorry for the off-topic.)


----------



## cucciolona

TriglavNationalPark said:


> According to THIS Croatian article, the chant originated in Slovenia back in the early 1990s:
> 
> 
> 
> However, several other sources state that it originated in Italy.
> 
> By the way, the Slovenian version is also typically chanted with three "hejs" at the end.


 
It started in Italy but in rather different way:
Let's say there are two teams - Juve and Milan... a supporter of Juve would start chanting: chi non salta e' un Milanista hej hej hej, i.e. who is not jumping is a Milan supporter. So all of his team would have to start jumping to show support to their - Juve team.  
And later on crossing the borders it has canged a lil' bit. Like stated above: Who is not jumping is not a Slovenian hej hej hej


----------



## vianie

cucciolona said:


> ... a supporter of Juve would start chanting: chi non salta e' un Milanista hej hej hej ..



I know this chorale from Internazionale fans as: Chi non salta Rossonero è è !


----------

